# Dinan Stage II: any credible reports of failure?



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

I've had Dinan Stage II in my E93 for about 20K miles now and love it. Have been watching blogs and listening to the jungle drums for reports of engine problems or failures from this tune; have heard of none; have searched also. Still, the question...

Has anyone a report of an engine failure or problem attributable to the Dinan Stage II tune in an N54 engine?

Thanks.


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

I am curious about this as well. I have an '08 335i, and considered Dinan 2. I don't race or anything, I just like a torquey drive. Is it worth it for someone like me to get tuned, or is it more for tracking your car?


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

MrBones said:


> I am curious about this as well. I have an '08 335i, and considered Dinan 2. I don't race or anything, I just like a torquey drive. Is it worth it for someone like me to get tuned, or is it more for tracking your car?


IMHO, is good for normal driving. Above 3000 rpm, it just plain hauls. Sounds good too. YMMV.


----------



## jz06man (Jan 15, 2009)

*335i Dinan Stage 2*

I've had a stage 2 ECU flash ans have had ZERO issues with the car!!!1 I'm looking into- possible adding an exhaut, however I woud like to hear a 335 with the catback in place at idle, cruise and awot.... This is my daily driver and i don't want it too aggressive at cruise speeds, howevr when i punch it, i dont care how loud it is.... I have my weekend "toy" Twin turbo Z06 making 600-640 rwhp and it's loud at cruise and you can hear Sxxt on the phone at wot- if fact it's a hand full with my full attention, let alone on the phone with onr hand or via bluetooth.

anyone have a sound clip of a 335 with the Dinan exhaut???? I would be very intrested. I'm also looking into adding a cold air intake, maybe first and see how that works. Car runs great with 385hp/425tq at crank and it's much fast than stock. I would recommend a stage 2, anytime!!!


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

rubber ducky said:


> imho, is good for normal driving. Above 3000 rpm, it just plain hauls. Sounds good too. Ymmv.


+1


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Generally these motors are very reliable. It's the little things that break, like fuel pumps and fuel injectors. On stock and modified cars alike.


----------



## mfronti (May 2, 2008)

I have stage 3 Dinan flash the power is great, especially in hot weather stage 3 is much better than stage 2 I had . I did have 2 engine faults but the dealer and dinan checked it out and i'm told that sometimes happens all you do is turn off the engine and it re sets itself.
Now I'M waiting for dinan's air intake system its gives you 15hp more.


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

Go for it man, its always nice to have some extra power no matter if you race or not.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

For those who have the Stage 2 Dinan - is it on a 2009? Did you have to send something off to Dinan to be flashed?
What was this process?
How long did it take - end to end?

Thanks


----------

